# PEACH PECAN ABT's



## Sowsage

First off I want to apologize for beeing absent for so long. I've had a lot going on in life ........going through a split right now. I've been concentrating on myself and my two boys. I've been cooking up a whole bunch of different things lately but due to my situation I've had a hard time getting things put together to post. 

Ok I got that part off my chest!...(not easy for me!) 

So I was thinking its been a while since ive made some ABT's..... I wanted something different. Then as I took a shot of one of my favorite whiskey drinks ( OLD CAMP) it hit me..... Peach pecan. So I threw together some filling. Cream cheese, sugar free peach preserves and pecans.

1 cup pecan chopped. (Measure is before chopped)
8oz cream cheese
6 oz preserves 











All mixed up and the fridge.......
Sorry..... to be continued... Lol
I'll get them prepped and on the smoker this weekend and share the results.. I did taste the filling and its very promising!!!


----------



## JLeonard

Now how you gonna tease a man like that?!?!?! messing with my emotions and all.   Glad to see ya back and we understand.  Looking forward to the final pics.
Jim


----------



## smokerjim

Looks like it's going to be some good stuff. Sorry to hear about your issue never an easy thing for all involved.


----------



## tx smoker

Welcome back Travis. It's great to see you again. Wish you the best, both with your situation and your ABT's. Keep us posted.

Robert


----------



## kilo charlie

In for the results!


----------



## sawhorseray

Welcome back Travis, looking forward to seeing how this turns out. Everything will work itself out, takes a little time is all. RAY


----------



## disco

Sorry to hear of your problems, Travis. I hope life is improving. I am watching for the finished product!


----------



## smokeymose

Never thought about preserves in ABTs. Sounds interesting!
I went through the split thing 35 years ago and it's not easy, especially with kids involved. Keep your head and time heals....


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Travis glad to see you back man. Missed all the stoner sandwiches and awesome food creations! Sorry to hear of the family issues. Holler at us if ya need anything and look forward to see how the ABT's turn out!


----------



## 912smoker

Yep it's tough just take it 1 day at a time and I'm in for the taste test !


----------



## DRKsmoking

(  Like everyone has said , this will pass......still hard during the time of.  )

Now for the ABT's sounds great , I'm in to see the final. My last ones , actually my only ones i used fresh pineapple. Loved it

David


----------



## GaryHibbert

Been there, done that.  It sure does mess things up.  Hard to concentrate on much else while it's going on.
For me, it was almost exactly 30 years between #1 and #2.  But now, having been married to Miss Linda for 17 (I think) years, I gotta say that things do happen for a reason.  I'd never change "the happening".
Just gotta hang in there.
Gary


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

Got two of my favorite things.  Pecans and peaches.  Should be good!  Just started some 80 proof peaches today.


----------



## jcam222

Glad to see you pop in Travis. Things will improve and you are focusing on what’s important now as you should. Looking forward to the finish on these ABT’s.


----------



## kruizer

With regard to your split, hang in there. Your life will take some time to stabilize but don't make any changes rashly. Steady as it goes and all will be well over time. I know about these things as I have been through it all. God bless you and take good care of those boys. They are the most important part of your life right now.


----------



## tropics

Travis S**t happens hang in there Bud, I do think the Peach and Pecan may get married in a Pecan Pie ( yeah up north )
Richie


----------



## xray

Welcome back Travis and sorry to hear what you guys are going through. Hang in there.

Those ABTs are going to be good for sure!


----------



## Brokenhandle

Well first off... since you're teasing us and making us wait... pass that bottle of old camp,  gotta stay hydrated! Bet they are gonna be awesome! As for life, just remember the boys come first for both of you ( even if you don't really like each other much right now).  And yep, been there done that! But we're kinda the odd couple,  divorced for 4 years then got remarried.  You have lots of friends here!

Are they done yet?
Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl

Sorry it hear about your problems, but I am eagerly anticipating the finish photo’s of those ABT’s. That is a Combo I have never tried before but even thought about trying it my self after seeing yours, but would like to see the final photo’s and your impression of how they came out!
Al


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Awesome to see you, Travis. Welcome back!


----------



## Hamdrew

Jam is great with chiles IMO (and a lot of other things BBQ)-Strawberry, cranberry, raspberry, blueberry. I have recently learned Smuckers has pineapple preserves; excited to marry that with pork soon, but now I'm getting off track..

Roast+peeled poblanos or other green chiles mixed with whatever jam can really up the harmony between sweet and savory


----------



## Sowsage

Hamdrew said:


> Jam is great with chiles IMO (and a lot of other things BBQ)-Strawberry, cranberry, raspberry, blueberry. I have recently learned Smuckers has pineapple preserves; excited to marry that with pork soon, but now I'm getting off track..
> 
> Roast+peeled poblanos or other green chiles mixed with whatever jam can really up the harmony between sweet and savory


Totally agreed... Did a pork tenderloin with jalapeno apricot once. It was fantastic..... Roasted pablano with raspberry jam and cream cheese for toppings on a burger his phenomenal also! Here is the link to the tenderloin






						PROSCIUTTO WRAPPED TENDERLOIN WITH JALAPENO APRICOT SAUCE
					

Finally got out to the drum this weekend. Ive been dying to cook a full meal on the smoker and the wind was in my favor yesterday. Prosciutto wrapped tenderloin, some peach beans thanks to @smokin peachey  and some purple cabbage and bacon. Also made a quick sauce to go along with the pork...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

How these turn out Travis?  I want to d some ABT's this weekend but want to try something new.


----------



## Sowsage

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> How these turn out Travis?  I want to d some ABT's this weekend but want to try something new.


Brian, I'll be doing these Sunday. So I cant really say. But the filling is real good.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Travis, I’m real sorry to hear of your situation!  

Looking forward to seeing how your cook turns out!


----------



## Sowsage

Well I got em on the smoker yesterday!
	

		
			
		

		
	












I have to say they were awesome! But what ABT isn't? Lol. I really liked the flavor combo but was laking a little in peach. Maybe next time I'll make some kind of peach glaze for them at the end of the cook or just use as a dipping glaze when eating them. Either way this flavor is a win in my book! Yum!


----------



## tropics

I enjoyed seeing the ABT and the Peach Pecan is a win win I made the pie.
Thanks for the great idea Travis
Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj

The ABT's look great! Sorry to hear of you troubles. My Wife filed on me several years ago but after a 3 month separation she gave me another chance. We are happy now that I have changed my ways. Good luck and trust s#!t happens for a reason. The BEST years may lie ahead....JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

Wow what a awesome idea my favorite peach anything for sure will be doing this.
Glad to see you back yes life has its up and downs but things seem to work for the better. Been there done that was left with 4 children to raise on my own remarried 4 years later and we will have our 40th anniversary this year.

Warren


----------



## sandyut

ABTs look and sounds delish.  Nice new ideas there.  Sorry about the split and I hope its for the best for all once its all settled out.  Just hope its quick and has little drama.


----------



## Sowsage

tropics said:


> I enjoyed seeing the ABT and the Peach Pecan is a win win I made the pie.
> Thanks for the great idea Travis
> Richie


Thanks Richie ! I bet that pie was awesome!!


chef jimmyj said:


> The ABT's look great! Sorry to hear of you troubles. My Wife filed on me several years ago but after a 3 month separation she gave me another chance. We are happy now that I have changed my ways. Good luck and trust s#!t happens for a reason. The BEST years may lie ahead....JJ


Thanks JJ! I'm glad things worked out for you and the wife! I'm just taking it one day at a time, the Wall thats up over here is pretty thick right now.


HalfSmoked said:


> Wow what a awesome idea my favorite peach anything for sure will be doing this.
> Glad to see you back yes life has its up and downs but things seem to work for the better. Been there done that was left with 4 children to raise on my own remarried 4 years later and we will have our 40th anniversary this year.
> 
> Warren


 Thanks Warren ! 40 years is amaizing! 


sandyut said:


> ABTs look and sounds delish.  Nice new ideas there.  Sorry about the split and I hope its for the best for all once its all settled out.  Just hope its quick and has little drama.


 Thanks! Has not been much drama. Working my best to make it that way for my boys sake. No reason for them to have to deal with that.


----------



## disco

Brilliant idea! Big like!


----------



## Sowsage

disco said:


> Brilliant idea! Big like!


Thanks disco!


----------



## DRKsmoking

Like i said earlier they sound great, now with pictures they look even better than they sounded. Nice 

David


----------



## Bearcarver

Great Looking ABTs, Travis!!!
Bet they were Awesome!!
Hang in there---We had some rough times after I got back from Vietnam, but we got through it, and now been married 52 years. I wouldn't close the door completely right away. See what happens.

Bear


----------

